# Wading light suggestions.



## RedFishandGrits (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey y’all, sorry if this is in the wrong spot, I tried the search function and couldn’t find what I was looking for.

I want to give wading for flounder a try and I’m looking for suggestions on a light. I can find some at academy, and I thought about checking at GBBT or Outcast for some too. The problem is,I don’t know what size I need.

I see different watts and stuff listed, but I don’t know what to look for.

Can any of y’all suggest how bright it needs to be etc? And if you know of somewhere local I could grab one that would be awesome too.

thanks!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

There are several different options. I know some that just buy the handheld rechargeable spotlights and they like them. I grew up floundering the eastern shore of baldwin county. For years we used propane lanterns that use mantles. You can go to Brunsons net shop on Hwy 59 in Foley AL. and still get these. I quit using them because they are hot and it never failed that I would touch the pan to my sweaty shirt and burn myself. Plus there were times when I gigged a big flounder and they splashed and the water knocked off the mantles. Lesson learned to turn the light away when bending down. So what I did was get me an LED light, I think its about 3000 lumens and I mounted it on a piece of PVC. I ran me a wire and I use a 12 volt game feeder type battery. I carry the battery in a backpack with a bottle of water. For me, this works great and I never run out of power and it doesn't get hot. There are others for sale that people use under water. I never cared for that when walking. But that's just me.


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

if you are going with a underwater light i would go with at least 1500 lumen.above water more the better. try to get something in warm white if you go above water. over my way i'm starting to see more green underwater lights


----------



## bigtee (Jan 1, 2018)

An easy way to make a wading light for gigging is to just get one of these bright little flounder lights and use a 1/4-inch bolt to mount it onto your gig pole. No reason to have a wading light pole and a gig pole separate, never have understood why people do that. It's a hassle when you're walking all night. The mini swamp eyes are 6000 lumen and can be used above or below water. Use a little 12 volt 7 mAh deer feeder battery and put it in a fanny pack or in a backpack. Those little deer feeder batteries don't weigh much so they work pretty dang well for wading. 

This is purely my opinion, but there are plenty of guys who claim their lights that run on AA batteries are the greatest thing ever, but I guarantee you they've never ran one of these brighter lights off a deer feeder battery. It's hard to get good light from something that runs on such little power, so in my opinion don't waste your time on lights that run on AA batteries. 

Spearfisher said 1500 lumen minimum which I think is a good recommendation, but personally I want everything to really be lit up so I don't step on a stingray. I usually shoot for several thousand lumens.


----------

